#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  The geology-geophysic database management procedures

## Thanhdcb

Dear all,



Now i must build the The procedures for geology-geophysic database for my deparment.
Can i refer your company database management procedures

Many thanks
ThanhdcbSee More: The geology-geophysic database management procedures

----------


## mhabulletin

What exactly do you need?

----------


## Thanhdcb

> What exactly do you need?



Exactly, database management procedures form (MS word, pdf) or database management process form (MS word, pdf format)
We must create  a lot of procedures as seismic interpreation procedure; geo-modelling procedure; volume calculation procedure...ect...

----------

